# Topics > Related topics > Collective intelligence >  Swarm Intelligence, collective intelligence technologies, Unanimous A.I., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Unanimous A.I.

Home page - unanimous.ai/unu

facebook.com/UNUsays

twitter.com/UNUsays

----------


## Airicist

What is Swarm Intelligence?

Published on Feb 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Should you trust unanimous decisions? - Derek Abbott

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> Imagine a police lineup where ten witnesses are asked to identify a bank robber they glimpsed fleeing the scene. If six of them pick the same person, there’s a good chance that’s the culprit. And if all ten do, you might think the case is rock solid. But sometimes, the closer you start to get to total agreement, the less reliable the result becomes. Derek Abbott explains the paradox of unanimity. 
> 
> Lesson by Derek Abbott, animation by Brett Underhill.

----------

